# Netbeans JTextArea



## Tachi (25. Sep 2004)

Hi,

ich wollte gerade ein JTextArea Feld in einem JScrollPane ertellen, doch hat da mit Netbeans nicht geklappt.
erst habe ich ein  Jframe, dann in dieses ein JScrollpane hineingefügt, dann wollte ich ein JTextArea einfügen,
dich es erschien nur ein kleiner Punkt???? bitte um Hilfe

Danke


----------



## Roar (25. Sep 2004)

ich nehm an du benutzt den gut editor von netbeans (bäh)
darum verschoben: IDEs und Tools


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Sep 2004)

@Roar: Das ist aber kein Beinbruch. :wink: 

Der Punkt ist schon Deine JTextArea. Nur ist es nicht ordentlich zu sehen, weil Du Deinem JFrame vielleicht keinen oder einen unpassenden LayoutManager zuordnet hast, bzw. Du keine Größe für das JTextArea angegeben hast.
Hier ganz kurz eine Beschreibung, um zu einer Lösung zu kommen:
Auf der rechten Seite, dort wo Du auch die GUI-Komponenten ausgewählt hast (Palette), findest Du den Inspector. Klicke da mal drauf und die Ansicht wechselt zum Inspector. Angezeigt wird ein Baum, mit allen verwendeten GUI-Komponenten. Unterhalb von _JFrame_ steht das verwendete Layout. Normalerweise steht dort per Default das BorderLayout. Wenn Du da schon etwas anderes stehen hast. klickst Du mal mit der rechten Maustaste auf das verwendete Layout. Im sich öffnenden Kontextmenü wählst Du den Punkt _Set Layout_ und stellst z. B. mal das BoderLayout ein. Nun sollte das JTextArea den gesamten Platz im JFrame ausfüllen.
Mit diesem Wissen kannst Du nun weiter experimentieren.
Wenn Du etwas Bestimmtes erzeugen möchtest fragst Du hier noch mal, dann kann ich sicher auch bei den anderen Dingen rund um NetBeans helfen.


----------

